# Palmetto Gun Sale



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been looking for a deal on a .22lr Pistol when I checked Palmetto Armory they
were having a sale. They had the Walther Colt .22 1911 for $229 I also saw the walther colt
.22 AR-15 style for $279 and they had a bunch of other pistols at a very good price.
To my surprise the shipping was free.

Check it out 
Search results for: 'colt walther'

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/firearms/handguns.html?p=2


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup,free shipping over $100
I just got UPS tracking for a OOS,Cancelled,upgraded from blem ,squeaky wheel, free shipping 10.5 CHF 556 upper from last month.
Sometimes PSA ships fast,sometimes they try to forget about you.
I was posting these deals until someone here kept saying his distributor gave HIM better deals that he won't share here.

Squeaky Wheel Special @ $259.99 shipped
http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/2109/category/4220/


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I picked up the .22 1911 I have never seen it that low before $229? 
And I went ahead and got a 2nd AR- .22lr for my nephew for Christmas

1911 





AR style


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The only bad thing I can see about COLT Products is that the company will likely go under before the end of the year,according to COLT.
Warranty may be difficult. WalMart was clearing out the COLT AR's for under $800 last month.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good pickup budget. Your nephew is gonna love it!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Will you be my Uncle if just for Gifts


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Might have to pick up the .22 1911 at that price!


----------

